# Not a terrible day.



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

After seeing several people crush the flounder over the weekend Ginzu and I were ready to go kill some flatties.

On the first spot I hooked up with a 13.5" flounder off the bat. Thinking it was going to be one of those days I tossed him back as I usually dont keep flounder under 14" if its a good bite.

Big mistake, it wasnt. With several boats in the area including a couple dive boats and a commercial fisherman combined with the heavy pressure over the weekend I guess the fish had been picked through. 

We did manage a mess of black sea bass though which in reality is A-OK to me! :thumbup:


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Those Sea bass are almost as good as the flounder. What did they hit?


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Nice mess of fish


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I'm the exception to most, I'd rather have the Sea Bass!

Nice report


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Chris V said:


> I'm the exception to most, I'd rather have the Sea Bass!
> 
> Nice report


I am with you.


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Chris V said:


> I'm the exception to most, I'd rather have the Sea Bass!
> 
> Nice report


I'd take two to one on that - Give two flounder to one seabass.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

I dont turn down either, they both are mighty fine eating.


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

Sea bass hit the same thing we used for flounder. Bucktail jig tipped with squid or cigar minnow.


----------



## KING ME (Oct 24, 2012)

Were you guys fishing structure out there? I haven't had any luck with gulf flounder this year.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Yes, and we too have found the flounder bite to be tough this year.


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

You're welcome...tell one kayaker and the rest are sure to follow


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Dylan said:


> You're welcome...tell one kayaker and the rest are sure to follow


???


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

JD7.62 said:


> After seeing several people crush the flounder over the weekend Ginzu and I were ready to go kill some flatties.
> 
> On the first spot I hooked up with a 13.5" flounder off the bat. Thinking it was going to be one of those days I tossed him back as I usually dont keep flounder under 14" if its a good bite.
> 
> ...


A month ago we tore up sea bass at the ono island reef with live shrimp.


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

thats pretty cool. What's the limit on these fish. Thanks for the post.


----------



## GAjohn (May 23, 2012)

Fishermon said:


> thats pretty cool. What's the limit on these fish. Thanks for the post.


It says 10" min, 100 lbs per person according to fwc's website.

And those suckers are delicious!


----------



## pompano67 (Oct 28, 2013)

Very nice!! Looks to me like your day turned out great !!


----------



## c_stowers (Jan 10, 2012)

Roughly what depth are the flounder at this time of year? Do you think 3 barges would be holding any?


----------

